# SSD running slow (ADATA SP580)



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 10, 2018)

I use this SSD : *www.amazon.in/ADATA-SP580-Premier-120GB-Internal/dp/B01HODELZ0
A review of this SSD: Adata Premier SP580 SSD 120GB Review

I recently bought this SSD and migrated my C drive to this SSD. I tested the speed and the speed seems too low.
*image.ibb.co/h9MxZx/SSD_speed.jpg
Other people who bought the same SSD are getting more than 500mbps write speeds.

Things i have already done

1. TRIM command is already set to Zero
2. I did not manipulate AHCI because i read that it is usefull only if my SSD is malfunctioning
3. The SSD is connected to SATA3 Port via SATA3 wire.

My system:
Intel Pentium G3220
8GB DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte H81 M-S
Windows 10 Pro


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

^^It is a budget ssd so its "performance of 500+ mbps" is dependent on a lot of factors otherwise why would anybody buy samsung 850/860 Evo if budget ssd can give same performance(in fact enthusiasts consider even samsung 850/860 evo as budget,for them samsung pro is the "real ssd").Your ssd is already 64% full which I think is the reason for this reduced performance.Make an image of your ssd,then format it & run tests again at 0-10% filled capacity if you want to confirm,restore image afterwards.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 3, 2018)

Figures look okay to me, except the 4KiB Q1T1 write speed. It might be due to 64% disk usage or some background process.
SP 580 120 GB figures: 



you wouldn't get the performance of likes of Samsung EVO 850 though, if you are expecting that :


----------

